# Introduction (Me and My Betta)



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I'm as new to this forum as I am to owning Betta Fish. I wanted to introduce us. My name is Richard and his name is Azure. I bought (arguably saved) him from the life in a very small cup at Petsmart. At first, I went in there to look at the cats but I saw him floating there and he was too beautiful to pass up. 








*_BTW Thanks to Alex09 for the tip on taking good photos of these guys by using flower setting on my camera. Three days of FAIL finally over ~_

I took a lot of the advice here when outfitting the new tank and it looks like Azure is finally getting used to his new home. He spent the first few days hanging out by the filter but after some time exploring he's finally made some decor his home. Im going to buy some floating plant life tomorrow because I hear its really good for them. I think me and Azure are off to a good life. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome! He looks really happy and very beautiful.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey conleyri~ welcome to the forum

I think I"m reading incorrectly, because I swear I just read you got him from Petsmart.... I've never seen pretty bettas, especially halfmoons at a Petsmart before O_O . Lol, anyways, he's beautiful.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous.  Best of luck to both of you!!


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Hey conleyri~ welcome to the forum
> 
> I think I"m reading incorrectly, because I swear I just read you got him from Petsmart.... I've never seen pretty bettas, especially halfmoons at a Petsmart before O_O . Lol, anyways, he's beautiful.


Although they were torturing them in cups that wouldn't fit enough water for a child to drink and he look miserable, they had a couple beautiful half moons. I believe him to be a Delta but its just because of their labeling. They had an awesome pearl one that I may purchase at later date if he's still there (different aquariums of course). Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow! Very Cool. Welcome.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome !  You have quite the looker there!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow beautiful fish! Are you sure it was Petsmart and not Petco? I've never known a Petsmart to have anything other than veiltails and crowntails. Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Wow beautiful fish! Are you sure it was Petsmart and not Petco? I've never known a Petsmart to have anything other than veiltails and crowntails. Anyway, welcome to the forum!


Yep, good ole Petsmart. Thank you everyone for all the compliments. Azure thanks you as well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I wish they had halfmoons at my Petsmart.


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey,

In your opinion, did pets mart mislabel my Betta? They said it was a delta-tailed Betta but it does look a lot like a half moon... I just want to make sure I know type.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive seen the very very rare Halfmoon at my Petsmarts that have been labeled veil tails, but they have never been that pretty. I'm surprised he was even labeled double tail, for I've never seen double tails at any Petsmarts either.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome! =D

I too am surprised you found such a good looking fish at Petsmart, I only ever see VTs. 
Such pretty coloring!


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

The little guy decided to come out and give me a full body shot.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, really pretty. I wish my betta still looked like that, he shredded his tail.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

He is lovely! I love his unique tail shape with the little humps <3 Very unusual, it makes him special! 

Welcome to the forum, you have an awesome betta! 

Edit: His tail shape looks awesome when he fans it out, it looks like it has big ruffles!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Your betta is very nice and such a great find. Your qutie lucky to find a halfmoon at Petsmart of all places. I wish mine would get some halfmoons and misslabel them as VTs.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

conleyri said:


> The little guy decided to come out and give me a full body shot.


Welcome to the forum! Azure is gorgeous and very photogenic!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Whoa, can't believe you found such a stunning guy at Petsmart! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome :3 He's beautiful, I cant get over how simply lovely his fins are  <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome betta! I wish I could find a halfmoon at Petsmart.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your guy is gorgeous!! And right now he looks to be a delta but he might grow into a halfmoon as his fins fill out


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all for all of your comments. He has gotten used to his new home and seems very happy. Im going to get him some live plants in his tank and he'll be living it up.


----------

